# Missing part



## Pierceb (Apr 27, 2014)

It was bound to happen. I was working on my dragon 1/32 bf 109 E-7 and discovered a missing part. The part is the piece between the upper cowling and the windscreen. Sent dragon and email but if they don't come trout I have been looking on line a replacement part. Not much luck does anyone have any ideas where I can find one.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 27, 2014)

Since I started back building models I only build the 1/48 scale stuff. One of the others my have what you are looking for or will know where you can find it. Here's to hoping you find it.


----------

